

The Young T.S. Eliot: A rediscovery of an emerging poet - samclemens
http://harvardmagazine.com/2015/07/the-young-t-s-eliot

======
mlitchard
T.S. Eliot was my first window into the horror of modern warfare. From him, I
learned about other poets and writers of his generation. If I did some
analysis, I'd wager I'd find his influence on my own poetry. Wouldn't surprise
me in the least.

------
melindajb
Loved seeing this here, thanks for posting! To the OP: what was the connection
for you to Hacker News?

~~~
dang
Not the OP of course, but HN's charter has always been intellectually
cosmopolitan
([https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html))
and we love it when people post stories like this.

They'll never dominate the front page, but the best general-interest articles
on art, literature, and history are welcome here.

